

IT Certifications for 2014 - triberian
http://www.cio.com/slideshow/detail/130807/18-Hot-IT-Certifications-for-2014?source=nwwartcio#slide1

======
jdubs
Good god, it's 2013, use java script to flip through a slideshow.

